# Who stocks Cosson Gigs???



## Snagged Line

I stopped by Tightlines today because I thought they stocked Cosson Gigs and they were out of stock. Tried Outcast next and they do not sell them........

Does anyone around Pensacola carry them?? I would like to pick up a five prong before Wednesday for a Gift..........................Thanks


----------



## fishmagician

When I was down two weeks ago Authority had some as did Gander Mnt.


----------



## stevenattsu

You can find his contact on the forum and he will ship you one he lives in Defuniak Springs


----------



## Snagged Line

stevenattsu said:


> You can find his contact on the forum and he will ship you one he lives in Defuniak Springs


 Thanks, I have sent him an e-mail, but was hoping I can get on locally due to the time thing... I might give away mine and swap it out later...


----------



## CatCrusher

Brunson net in foley has some


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

fishmagician said:


> When I was down two weeks ago Authority had some as did Gander Mnt.


I'm fairly certain neither one of them stock Jim's gigs. They may have B&M. I generally keep a few on hand but I don't think I have any 5 prongs left.


----------



## Watergirl

I can say that I personally know Mr. Cosson as he lives right down the road from me and have known him all of my life....you will never find one sold in a store. The only authentic Cosson Gigs are the ones you get from him. They are the best and have been for more than 30 years.


----------



## Snagged Line

Watergirl said:


> I can say that I personally know Mr. Cosson as he lives right down the road from me and have known him all of my life....you will never find one sold in a store. The only authentic Cosson Gigs are the ones you get from him. They are the best and have been for more than 30 years.




will you knock on his door and tell him about this post???.................lol

went looking for some flounder last night with my stepson and ended up stabbing a mess of Mullet and a couple of Sheep head instead...
My stepson Spotted my Gig head and asked about it... He did not know at the time one is headed his way for his Birthday...

( I'm about 80% sure they were Cossen gigs at Tightlines, but I could be wrong)





EDIT: I already got a response from my e-mail with ordering info. Thanks for the replys.................


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Cosson Gigs*



Snagged Line said:


> I stopped by Tightlines today because I thought they stocked Cosson Gigs and they were out of stock. Tried Outcast next and they do not sell them........
> 
> Does anyone around Pensacola carry them?? I would like to pick up a five prong before Wednesday for a Gift..........................Thanks


I stock Cosson gigs!  and if I'm out of stock, well I'll just make ya one, as long as the good Lord gives me the health to do so. As far as stores, one or two may have a few but I usually don't even try and stock stores, I'm not some big business that spits them out by the hundreds, they are each hand made by "Me" and I only got a little spare time to make them away from my full time job welding and fabrication, so please be patient when ordering a gig from me, Thanks


----------



## Snagged Line

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I stock Cosson gigs!  and if I'm out of stock, well I'll just make ya one, as long as the good Lord gives me the health to do so. As far as stores, one or two may have a few but I usually don't even try and stock stores, I'm not some big business that spits them out by the hundreds, they are each hand made by "Me" and I only got a little spare time to make them away from my full time job welding and fabrication, so please be patient when ordering a gig from me, Thanks




Thanks, I just e-mailed the order and contact info......Dennis


----------



## Snagged Line

Thanks Jim for such a quick response. My payment was acknowledged as soon as it was received, and my gig heads were shipped the following morning. It is a pleasure when things flow as they should.......


----------



## Reel Justice

*5 point*

Is it to bold to ask how much that 5 point is and how long it would take to get a couple of them?


----------



## Snagged Line

Reel Justice said:


> Is it to bold to ask how much that 5 point is and how long it would take to get a couple of them?


pm sent...


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*prices?*



Reel Justice said:


> Is it to bold to ask how much that 5 point is and how long it would take to get a couple of them?


 I prefer to speak about prices by phone or FB & e-mail messages, for I offer the gigs made of three different materials starting with the most common on the market , 304 SS , then from a much higher grade SS, I call surgical SS, then from grade 5 Titanium alloy, each costing more to make, I can also add hard alloy tips to the SS gigs for longer tip life for a bit more. Each gig with the same holding capability and same barbs just two grades better material when chosen to spend the extra on them.


----------



## Snagged Line

Hi Jim, I need another Gig Head...Sent you a PM


----------



## k-p

PM sent for gig order


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Watergirl said:


> I can say that I personally know Mr. Cosson as he lives right down the road from me and have known him all of my life....you will never find one sold in a store. The only authentic Cosson Gigs are the ones you get from him. They are the best and have been for more than 30 years.


No one stocks Cosson Gigs not even me  I take the order and I try and find the time to make them one at a time, Large orders are almost impossible for me to take, especially stores for I only make them on the weekends when I can, so patience is a must if ya need one 
Maybe one day if the good Lord wills I can retire from my job and go full-time ??????????????????????????????????? but my luck they will outlaw flounder gigging ???


----------

